# Dipendenti ...



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

Attenzione a scrivere mentre siete al lavoro.......
 [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] GF è in agguato


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

Ma se chatto dal bagno ??


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se chatto dal bagno ??


Attenzione a dove pisci.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

Piscio all'aperto no problem


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione a scrivere mentre siete al lavoro.......
> @_Moni_ GF è in agguato


ti ricordi poco tempo fà che ho aperto in ufficio un allegato eh .......:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Piscio all'aperto no problem


così ti vedono col cellulare in una mano e il piffero nell'altra, Attento a non fare confusione:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> così ti vedono col cellulare in una mano e il piffero nell'altra, Attento a non fare confusione:rotfl:


Si scaricano tutti e due e  vanno ricaricati [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione a scrivere mentre siete al lavoro.......
> @_Moni_ GF è in agguato


è tardi ormai ha già segnato gli IP degli assidui in orario di lavoro


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione a scrivere mentre siete al lavoro.......
> @_Moni_ GF è in agguato


Io al lavoro ci faccio pure le seghe!


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io al lavoro ci faccio pure le seghe!


Sei dipendente di te stesso? Se si non si nisciuno


----------



## Outdider (26 Aprile 2018)

Sarà Brunetta (FI) sta Moni?


----------



## ologramma (26 Aprile 2018)

io allora sto tranquillo:sonar:
il lavoro è un ricordo


----------



## Moni (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione a scrivere mentre siete al lavoro.......
> [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] GF è in agguato



Che stupido


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2018)

Io lavoro di notte.
Ho appena iniziato il turno.
))))


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

Buona pausa pranzo [emoji493][emoji493][emoji493]


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2018)

ma chi e' moni ?


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2018)

boh


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma chi e' moni ?


moni ha cazziato Danny, di essere collegato sempre durante le ore di lavoro.
Lamentandosi della poca produttività lavorativa del nostro amato  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].
Ora la temiamo. Siamo tutti sotto controllo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> moni ha cazziato Danny, di essere collegato sempre durante le ore di lavoro.
> Lamentandosi della poca produttività lavorativa del nostro amato  @_danny_.
> Ora la temiamo. Siamo tutti sotto controllo


Veramente ha detto altro.
Ha detto che se ci si lamenta del basso reddito, si dovrebbe pensare che per far carriera bisogna impegnarsi anche nel tempo del lavoro e questo non è possibile stando su un forum.
Questo, ovviamente, senza sapere nulla del lavoro degli altri, come se tutti fossero in catena di montaggio e lasciassero passare i pezzi per leggere e scrivere qui o come se in tutte le realtà lavorative ci fosse possibilità di avanzamento di carriera o se fosse correlato alle ore dedicate.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha detto altro.
> Ha detto che se ci si lamenta del basso reddito, si dovrebbe pensare che per far carriera bisogna impegnarsi anche nel tempo del lavoro e questo non è possibile stando su un forum.
> Questo, ovviamente, senza sapere nulla del lavoro degli altri, come se tutti fossero in catena di montaggio e lasciassero passare i pezzi per leggere e scrivere qui o come se in tutte le realtà lavorative ci fosse possibilità di avanzamento di carriera o se fosse correlato alle ore dedicate.


Tu sei a fine carriera, che te frega


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> moni ha cazziato Danny, di essere collegato sempre durante le ore di lavoro.
> Lamentandosi della poca produttività lavorativa del nostro amato  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].
> Ora la temiamo. Siamo tutti sotto controllo



 [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] ciaooooo .... piacere fiammetta  ora gli altri utenti sanno perche' sto ormai pochino qui


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha detto altro.
> Ha detto che se ci si lamenta del basso reddito, si dovrebbe pensare che per far carriera bisogna impegnarsi anche nel tempo del lavoro e questo non è possibile stando su un forum.
> Questo, ovviamente, senza sapere nulla del lavoro degli altri, come se tutti fossero in catena di montaggio e lasciassero passare i pezzi per leggere e scrivere qui o come se in tutte le realtà lavorative ci fosse possibilità di avanzamento di carriera o se fosse correlato alle ore dedicate.


 era un modo elegante per dire in parole semplici sei fisso sul forum e non lavori. Mi fa pensare invece, che abbia notato questa presenza costante di Danny, ciò vuol dire che anche e spessissimo collegata per fare questa precisazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era un modo elegante per dire in parole semplici sei fisso sul forum e non lavori. Mi fa pensare invece, che abbia notato questa presenza costante di Danny, ciò vuol dire che anche e spessissimo collegata per fare questa precisazione.


Ora la [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] è in vacanza al sud con il suo ammore e non vi caca. ci penserà quando gli friccica e non ha a chi rompere i coglioni


----------

